# Asus Router help: Wired VS Wifi for Xbox One



## Masterk3ing (Mar 13, 2016)

Recently (today) got an ASUS-AC1900 RT AC68U Dual-band gigabit router.











My broadband is with Sky and i have Fibre-Optic up to 38MB/s.
I live in the UK.

My current network set-up is: Main wall BT Male port > Default Sky Microfilter > RJ11 cable to Sky Hub 2 modem + BT Male to home telephone > RJ45/Ethernet Cable to Asus-AC1900 Blue Lan port > RJ45/Ethernet Cable from Yellow Lan port to Xbox One.

-

When i am using the ASUS Dual-Band router, i want my Xbox one to be connected to its own path because i continually use my desktop + lots of other devices at the same time...However, my desktop's wifi card only supports 2.4GHz and cannot even detect the 5GHz SSID.

So what i want to do is utilize the Dual-Band feature and have the 2.4 GHz SSID connected to my desktop and all other devices, while the 5GHz SSID is connected to only my Xbox One.

In addition, i also want the Xbox One to use a wired connection but still utilize the 5GHz SSID.

The Issue: The problem i am having is that the wired connection automatically connects to the 2.4GHz SSID. As an example, i disabled my wifi on my desktop and connected the Ethernet cable my desktop for a connection instead (the same one which i want to use for the Xbox One.) and noticed the SSID connected was the 2.4GHZ.





Therefore, this means that when i connect my Xbox One to the ethernet cable, it will connect to the 2.4GHz and not the 5GHz...meaning that it will still be on the same path as all of my other devices.

Just to prove the 5GHz connection is working, when i connect my Samsung Galaxy S6 (Which supports 5GHz), it connects to it fine.




So how can i change this?

Thanks

IF MODS ALLOW ME TO, WILL* PAYPAL £5* TO THE FIRST PERSON THAT SUCCESSFULLY RESOLVES THIS ISSUE.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 13, 2016)

Hmm that is strange you connect your deskstop by ethernet cable but it still shows 2.4GHz? It should just be a cable showing 1 gigabit speed. Can you right click to show properties?

I still don't understand why you don't connect all your devices by ethernet cable when it is possible already. The only time you want to do the 2.4GHz and 5GHz split is because of obstacles and reducing interference with other devices. Highlight me if I missed out anything.

As far as I know, I owned an asus router too a high end ac one, the traffic is handled by the router so I don't think connecting to 2.4ghz or 5ghz would be NOT be an issue although there is alot of devices connected.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2016)

The picture shows you are connected fine via Ethernet...its the topmost highlighted connection option in the screen. You're fine there.

It sees the 2.4 and shows secured, but its status is not connected like it is for the Ethernet connection and icon above it.

Ethernet is the best connectivity option. I'm not uber familiar with with XBone's internet connectivity options but from a quick Google search it appears to be like previous network connected consoles where you choose one connection or the other.

In that case if you have clean wire runs or can tolerate the cables you have laid out, Ethernet is the best way to go.

2.4 and 5Ghz dont matter with an Ethernet connection, as Ethernet will be faster and have better latency. 

Also to clarify, on your Asus wireless router your 2.4 and 5Ghz SSIDs are just wireless connection names, they actually connect to the same subnet which is the same network. This will be the case unless you created a guest network and used it for 2.4 or 5 there and made sure it had been isolated. The just means its not allowed to see any other.device on the network bit the routing is still the same so you'd gain nothing here.

You could also rename your 2.4 and 5 SSIDs the same name and the. When close enough, faster devices would connect via 5Ghz and when further away drop to the 2.4 SSID. 5 might have more bandwidth but its range is limited and more easily hindered.

I think you're misunderstanding and mixing Ethernet and wireless technologies and hopefully I cleared that up.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 13, 2016)

This is a bug in Windows.  Even though you are connected with a wire, it labels that wired connection as ASUS_2.4GHz because Windows detects that it is connecting to the same router that it connected to with wireless.  



Masterk3ing said:


> In addition, i also want the Xbox One to use a wired connection but still utilize the 5GHz SSID.



Don't do this.  Connect with either a wire or wireless, not both.

As for forcing the Xbox to use the 5GHz band, it will use which ever network you tell it to connect to.  It is as simple as that.  If you don't tell it to connect to the 2.4GHz band, it won't.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 13, 2016)

Yep windows will call the connection for ETH the name of the last successful WLAN connection

If that machine never had connected to wireless than it will just say "Network x" "Ethernet"


----------



## flmatter (Mar 13, 2016)

pretty much what @Kursah said connect everything stationary to your wired ports and mobile devices to wireless. I have it that way in my house, desktop and xbox360 wired, laptop tablets and smartphones on wireless. I put the printer on wired too and made it network available to everything in my house.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 13, 2016)

I have the AC68 as well, id suggest flashing it with the latest merlin firmware! 

Ethernet vs wifi : 1-2 ms difference with this router

I wouldn't worry too much about congestion on a 38mb connection. set up QOS if you worried but you wont have any ping spikes either way


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2016)

There seems to be very little difference between 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz at anything below 100MB/s from what I've experienced. I would just stick to 2.4 GHz.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 14, 2016)

^Interferrence and instability tho


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2016)

erocker said:


> There seems to be very little difference between 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz at anything below 100MB/s from what I've experienced. I would just stick to 2.4 GHz.



i assume you meant 100Mb.

Local traffic can saturate/interfere with the 2.4 band, causing ping spikes and packet loss. Its not guaranteed, but splitting devices up is always the best method.

The ideal setup would be:
1. High performance stuff on wired
2. High performance stuff you cant wire, on 5GHz
3. everything else on 2.4

I've got 10Mb DSL and an AC3200 router - and i can see performance differences on 5ghz when the network is busy.


----------

